# Boot's folly, Strines, Sheffield - January 2015



## HughieD (Jan 24, 2015)

OK, first report for 2015. Nothing extensive – just a rather picturesque folly on Strines Moor outside Sheffield off the A57 to Manchester before you get to Derwent Reservoir. Here’s the history bit.

High on the south flanks of the Strines reservoir at a height of 315 metres stands Boot's Folly, a.k.a. Strines Tower or Sugworth Tower. The folly was constructed in 1927 by Charles Boot (hence the name Boot’s folly) who resided at the nearby Sugworth Hall. The 45-foot-high square tower with castellated top and flag pole was built from the leftover stone from nearby Bents House. In turn the stone for Bents House had come from the disused Bents Farm, Pears House Farm and Nether Holes Farm which had been demolished because they were suspected of polluting the waters in the dale. It is thought that Boot's Folly was constructed to provide work for Sugworth Hall’s workmen during The Depression. There is also a theory, however, that Boot built the tower so he could see High Bradfield churchyard. H is wife who had died in 1926, aged 56, was buried there. As you can see from the picture the interior is now bare but it originally had wood panelling and a large furnished room at the top where the Boot family could enjoy panoramic views across the moors. There was a spiral staircase to the top, but this was removed some years ago after a cow climbed the stairs and became stuck. The Folly gives fine views of the reservoir and Bradfield Dale.

Also of interest nearby laid out on the grass are as set of beautifully carved columns and capitals. The stones are believed to have come from Brunswick Chapel which is at the bottom of Sheffield Moor. The chapel was bombed during the Second World War and Mr Boot was charged with making the chapel safe so brought some of the masonry to his house on the moors. He may have planned to build a smaller folly using the stones.

Thanks for looking.


img1384 by HughieDW, on Flickr



img1388 by HughieDW, on Flickr



img1392 by HughieDW, on Flickr



img1387 by HughieDW, on Flickr



img1398 by HughieDW, on Flickr



img1399bw by HughieDW, on Flickr



img1396 by HughieDW, on Flickr



img1400bw by HughieDW, on Flickr



img1397 by HughieDW, on Flickr



img1402 by HughieDW, on Flickr



img1403 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 24, 2015)

What a beautiful spot,pity the stairs have gone,still I guess you have to guard against stair climbing cowsShame about the architectural remains,the reclamation boys would love to get their hands on that little lot.


----------



## smiler (Jan 24, 2015)

oldscrote said:


> What a beautiful spot,pity the stairs have gone,still I guess you have to guard against stair climbing cowsShame about the architectural remains,the reclamation boys would love to get their hands on that little lot.


Couldn't put it better, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jan 24, 2015)

Never tire of Follies, such wonderful works of art, usually decaying and uncared for !! Crackin set of pics to back it up as well !! Thanks for posting !!


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 24, 2015)

I like that


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 24, 2015)

Thats a lovely little place..I really do like that one.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 24, 2015)

drove past that the other week on way between here [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=30277[/ame] and bradfield water works! stopped & considered having a look but had no idea what it was.
Nice to see it Thanks


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 24, 2015)

really nice photos cant beat a folly


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice folly indeed,the reclaimed beam inside has some age about it.Great report thanks for sharing.


----------



## Big C (Jan 25, 2015)

Someone let me buy that please....


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice that. Would have stopped for a look when I was up that way if I had known about this.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks folks. Yeah...can beat a bit of folly action. Would have loved to have got up to the top of the tower but didn't have my commando ladder!


----------



## hnmisty (Jan 26, 2015)

I was up there yesterday (your photos are infinitely better than mine!) and actually found your post by googling to find out what those piles of carved stones were intended for. We reckoned you could scale the inside of the tower pretty easily.

Did you pass Broggin House? Just down the bridleway that forks off to the right after you come round the sharp bend beyond Strines. It's definitely empty which is a massive shame, it's a beautiful house. We got into the attached barn. I hope it's not left to crumble away. Grade II listed so I'd like to indulge in some wishful thinking. They could give it to me!

ETA: I heard he had it built to relieve local unemployment (I've heard both explanations used). I believe the Rivelin Valley Road was built around the same time to also give local unemployed men work.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 26, 2015)

hnmisty said:


> I was up there yesterday (your photos are infinitely better than mine!) and actually found your post by googling to find out what those piles of carved stones were intended for. We reckoned you could scale the inside of the tower pretty easily.
> 
> Did you pass Broggin House? Just down the bridleway that forks off to the right after you come round the sharp bend beyond Strines. It's definitely empty which is a massive shame, it's a beautiful house. We got into the attached barn. I hope it's not left to crumble away. Grade II listed so I'd like to indulge in some wishful thinking. They could give it to me!
> 
> ETA: I heard he had it built to relieve local unemployment (I've heard both explanations used). I believe the Rivelin Valley Road was built around the same time to also give local unemployed men work.



Cheers mate. Good luck with the scaling! Didn't know about Broggin House but have found it now. Will check it out next time I am there.


----------



## jammy (Feb 22, 2015)

Great pics....


----------



## Infraredd (Feb 23, 2015)

Lovely pictures I have a great fondness for follies myself & if I am going anywhere I have a look here first to see if there are any follies worth poking around in http://www.follies.org.uk/follymaps.htm


----------



## HughieD (Feb 23, 2015)

Infraredd said:


> Lovely pictures I have a great fondness for follies myself & if I am going anywhere I have a look here first to see if there are any follies worth poking around in http://www.follies.org.uk/follymaps.htm



Cheers Infrared. That's a great resource isn't it? This is the printed matter that I use in conjunction with that site:

[ame="http://www.amazon.co.uk/Follies-Grottoes-Garden-Buildings-Headley/dp/1854106252/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1424705788&sr=1-6&keywords=follies"]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Follies-Grottoes-Garden-Buildings-Headley/dp/1854106252/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1424705788&sr=1-6&keywords=follies[/ame]


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 24, 2015)

What a beautiful little place! Fantastic photos too, thanks for sharing


----------

